# OS 10.3.9: "Error code -51"



## Nuzzster (Oct 5, 2008)

I've searched for info on this here, but found none. Apologies if it has been previously covered and I've missed it.

I'm running OS 10.3.9. I have downloaded various files from SendSpace, etc. I download to Desktop, open the contents, then delete the Blue Folder that's been created. Just lately, I can't delete the folders at all. I can get rid of the contents, but not the empty folders. Each time I try to move them to Trash, or even somewhere else away from the desktop, I just get the message: "Sorry, the operation could not be completed because an unexpected error occurred (Error Code -51)".

This is driving me mad. I now have a load of unwanted Blue Folders on the desktop that just sit there mocking me.

Any help or suggestions, please?

Thanks

Norman


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Have you tried repairing permissions/checking disk with disk utility?


----------



## Nuzzster (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for quick reply.

I have tried that, but no problems reported there.

All else seems to be performing well on the iMac (which is about six years old) with no past problems, apart from this. Touch wood.

Norman

PS Is there a list of Mac Error Codes anywhere (one that I could understand, anyway)?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Nuzzster said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> PS Is there a list of Mac Error Codes anywhere (one that I could understand, anyway)?


This should help: http://www.macosxhints.com/comment.php?mode=display&format=threaded&order=ASC&pid=23494

Put that in a text file, set executable flag and move into app search PATH (eg /usr/local/bin)

Then is just a matter or errcode -51 from command line. (Assuming you saved the file as errcode)


----------



## Nuzzster (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks again.

I hope I don't seem ungrateful, but I honestly couldn't understand a word of that (nor the info in the link). The data/info doesn't mean anything to me, a much simpler approach is needed for my level.

Norman


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Error -51 is a refnum error.

It's appears the directory structure has a glitch in it.

Start /Applications/Utilities/Terminal and try removing the folder this way:

```
sudo rm -rf ~/Desktop/NameOfYourFolder
```
Replace NameOfYourFolder with the name of the folder you are trying to delete.

If that fails I would suggest a tool like *Disk Warrior* that can rebuild a new file catalog.
(http://www.alsoft.com/DiskWarrior/index.html)


----------

